# double 2x8 spans



## darcar

Is there a table or a way of figuring how far 2 x 8's doubled up can span?

A contractor is proposing to use double 2x8's to span 15'-4" to avoid having to provide an intermediate bearing wall...

Thanks


----------



## north star

** * * **

What type & grade of wood?....Is this Residential or Commercial?

Interior or exterior walls, ...load bearing or non-load bearing,

snow loads, ...spacing of the 2 x 8's, ...are there any loads that

will be imposed upon the span, ...decking area, sleeping area,

...living area, etc. 

** * * **


----------



## darcar

If there isn't a table or chart available, we would ask that a design professional do load calculations, and of course species, spacing, etc. would need to be factored in.


----------



## north star

** * * ** 

Need more info to be able to assist you...



** * * **


----------



## darcar

I'm not asking for you to calculate it, just looking for tables that address either double members or 4x8's.

Thanks though


----------



## DRP

awc.org, WSDD tables


----------



## fatboy

R602.7, which directs you to Tables R502.5(1) and R502.5(2). Outside of those it would not be prescriptive, and engineered design would be required. Assumption of IRC construction, sections are from 2006.


----------



## mark handler

Floor Joist?

Ceiling Joist?

Beam?

Loads?

Allowable deflection?

Type and grade of lumber?

Not enough information

I go Back to sleep.............................


----------



## fatboy

"I go Back to sleep............................. "

Wish I could...................


----------

